# My mom is stealing my puppy!!!



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

2 weeks ago, my mom decided to get me a puppy because i desperately wanted one. She told me on the way to the breeder's house that she would NOT take any responsibility for the dog and that I would have full responsibility for it. I agreed and all was good until the next day. My mom was so enamored by the puppy ( a yorkie) because it is so pretty and spunky. She spoils my puppy like mad and believes that puppies are the same as humans. She doesnt let me feed he dog or care for the puppy my way. She thinks im abusing the dog by trying to potty train the puppy and not taking it out for 4 hr walks 2 times a day. She doesnt leave the dog alone for a minute ( even he puppy seems annoyed). She baby talks to him and treats the puppy better than her family ( remembers to feed the puppy before feeding the family- or ever). She calls him her " beauty queen" and dorsnt let me care for my puppy, only to clean up the poop and pee after the dog.
She has no idea what she is doing to the puppy and believes that yorkies are "wild dogs" that love to hunt and run outside in the woods so she takes him out to walk over four times a day. Im scared my mom is overexercising this 14 wk old puppy. Yorkies are meant to be apartment dwellers and not so mcht he adventurous dogs my mom thinks they are. 

I don't know how to deal with this dilemma. I desperately wish to run away from home and take the dog with me just to get away from my mother.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

She sounds really nuts. I myself love animals, but I think she is going in the extremity with all of this- especially if she thinks that Yorkies are adventurous/wild. Yorkies are probably one of the dumber and weaker canine breeds, and need to be potty trained just like you said, otherwise they'll just crap all over the place.

She is definitely going to hurt your dog if she keeps all of that up. You should ask her to do research, and hopefully she won't get too angry.


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

...my yorkie frodo....its a mistake to let someone else care for it because they develop a parent/child relationship...you should play with your puppy and insist on feeding and cleaning up after him


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> She sounds really nuts. I myself love animals, but I think she is going in the extremity with all of this- especially if she thinks that Yorkies are adventurous/wild. Yorkies are probably one of the dumber and weaker canine breeds, and need to be potty trained just like you said, otherwise they'll just crap all over the place.
> 
> She is definitely going to hurt your dog if she keeps all of that up. You should ask her to do research, and hopefully she won't get too angry.


Im afraid that's impossible. She very stubborn and hardly rver listens to what i say. Im afraid my puppy will die of over- exercise. Why is my mother so ignorant?!?!


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

stomachknots said:


> View attachment 23089
> ...my yorkie frodo....its a mistake to let someone else care for it because they develop a parent/child relationship...you should play with your puppy and insist on feeding and cleaning up after him


Im not letting my mom take care of it... My mom WANTS to against my own will. She even tells me that the puppy is her savior because nobody else in the family makes her happy. She thinks i am incompetent and she even tells me i should go get my own dog like a pug since im too lazy to walk or devote any time with it 24 freaking 7.
Also, it seems like my mom resents seeing my puppy sendng any quality time with me .....
Im afraid the only way out of this is to move out and take the puppy along with it. The puppy is already starting to get attached to my idiotic mother. Sigh


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you taken the dog to the vet? If not, then insist that the dog be taken to the vet and explain the situation to him. Perhaps the words of a veterinarian will knock your mother out of her insanity to some degree.


----------



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Uuuugggghhhhh! That sounds like me, when we got our child's Yorkie, I was waaaaayyy to overzealous.... (Those little dogs can worm into your head somehow and make you spoil them to death or something...looking back, I was soooo obsessed with ours....yuck, that ALMOST sounds like me...!)

Maybe the novelty of the dog will wear off of her.

Yorkie's DO NOT NEED to be walked. All they need is a yard to run around nuts in a circle. (They can be pretty nuts, our was.) Truly, they do not need to be exercised. All the running around that they do, even in the house, is enough for their little bodies.

Can you just take the dog on a leash by yourself to the park, not to exercise him but to spend quality time with him and so he can bond more with you? 
What about taking him in the back yard and just hang out on a blanket with him and bond with him and play games with him...do you know fun games with yorkies? They are little hunters, and DO LOVE little made up hunting games... it can be a lot of fun and hilarious, for him and you.

It sounds like you need time ALONE with him. Play time can be VERY valuable for a yorkie.... 
Yorkies WILL prefer someone who darn well worships them and gives them everything they want and baby talks to them! So somehow you have to get on doggie's good side...

Print out on the computer for her, that Yorkie's should NOT be walked that much. Leave the printed sheet on her bed to read.

Put a piece of meat in your pocket and doggie will follow you around lovingly, and mom won't know why!

Mom needs a greyhound or something to run with...

But also, kids 'can' be lazy when they get a dog....I'm just saying! When we got our kid one (and it was a Yorkie) our kid REALLY didn't have it in them to take care of it....as much as they LIKED the dog- actually whole-hearted taking care of it- was NOT the deal after we go it. They SWORE TO GOD that they'd do everything for this dog but when it came right down to it, they WERE surprisingly VERY lazy about it... Are you at all, even a LITTLE bit lazy about the dog? (Not saying you are, just asking...) 

Our dog really took to me instead of our kid, but resentfully, I really did HAVE to do it all for crazy Yorkie... 

Maybe if you are volunteering to quickly do everything for Yorkie BEFORE mom does it, maybe things with turn around? 

I know some people are just 'unaware' that things need to be done. For example- maybe it just wasn't laziness with our kid and yorkie, I think maybe it often innocently just DIDN'T OCCUR to our child that 'Gee- it's been 2 hrs., I should ask the dog if they need to pee outside....'

(Just some ideas. I'm sure you're a good kid! It hurts when 'our' dog seems to like someone else in the family, OR someone else seems to be sucking up to our dog so much that our dog seems to like them more....I remember having dogs when I was young. It is emotional- dogs are special. Sincerely good luck with it! And I hope your mom calms down.) I hope it will feel like 'your' dog soon- but do the work as well. Cheers!


----------



## Puppy Parent (Jun 23, 2013)

Straight up, as having worked as a dog trainer, ANY puppy should NOT be walked that much. Puppies have WEAK bones & constant walks like that have a very bad impact on the way their bodies grow in those vital months.

You can take a puppy for a short "fun" walk, like to a big park and let the dog just go explore. Not very long though. Puppies can play for hours and hours together but that's different, they can stop themselves and sit/lay down when they're tired. On walks, they have to continue to walk because we're making them.



Glass Child said:


> Yorkies are probably one of the dumber and weaker canine breeds, and need to be potty trained just like you said, otherwise they'll just crap all over the place.


Yorkies are actually one of the smartest breeds. I think they may even be the smartest small/toy breed as well! Definitely need to potty train ASAP, the older they get, the more used to peeing & pooing inside and it becomes harder.

You really, REALLY need to explain to your mum that the puppy DOESN'T need long walks. Definitely take it out to places and socialize & meet new people, experience new things, but not hard walking. As a smart dog, and with any dog, mental stimulation/exercise does a lot more than physical exercise. A Yorkie can learn anything and everything, enroll in obedience classes, and progress from there to advance classes etc!


----------



## Puppy Parent (Jun 23, 2013)

roadwarrior48 said:


> Mom needs a greyhound or something to run with...


That's a myth - Greyhounds are actually one of the LAZIEST breeds of dog you can get. They're MAJOR couch potatoes! They're fast, sure, but they're FORCED to be race dogs, forced to have a high prey drive to chase little rabbit things around a track. They're actually such sweet lazy dogs. They have short racing careers and many are killed after their careers are over because they can't be rehomed because people think they "need to run", but they don't. Also retired greyhounds have muscles so big that they can't sit down properly, and it takes a few years for those muscles to "disappear" enough for them to sit down, even then it becomes an unnatural thing for them. It's all sad really. More people need to be informed about Greyhounds so they have a better chance of adoption after being forced to race 



roadwarrior48 said:


> But also, kids 'can' be lazy when they get a dog....I'm just saying! When we got our kid one (and it was a Yorkie) our kid REALLY didn't have it in them to take care of it....as much as they LIKED the dog- actually whole-hearted taking care of it- was NOT the deal after we go it. They SWORE TO GOD that they'd do everything for this dog but when it came right down to it, they WERE surprisingly VERY lazy about it... Are you at all, even a LITTLE bit lazy about the dog? (Not saying you are, just asking...)


Parents shouldn't buy dogs for kids. Depends on the age though too... I begged my parents for a German Shepherd puppy for my 10th birthday, and they too wanted one, so they bought one "for my birthday", with me, the dumb 10 year old, insisting I would do EVERYTHING for the dog. This was short lived when the dog started to get bigger, and I was a tiny 10 year old. I couldn't walk her because she dragged me down the street. My parents also thought I wasn't feeding her, so they fed her themselves, but I was feeding her, yet no one believed me. The dog was getting no walks and twice the amount of food each day, she got fat FAST. I stopped feeding her because they were feeding her & not believing I'd fed her, so I stopped to help her lose weight - 12 years and any time something about the dog is mentioned my family has a go at me about how I did nothing for the dog, never fed her, they think I "hated" her. She passed away late last year sadly, she was incredibly ill and overweight and I couldn't do anything for her in her last years as she stayed living with my parents and I didn't.


----------



## Delila (Dec 29, 2012)

All dogs need exercise, no matter how small they are. Walks are not just about the exercise - it's about socialization and exposing the puppy to new places and things.

Your mum is right about one thing - yorkie's are bred for adventure. They are terriers (Yorkshire Terrier) and like all terriers, they were bred to hunt and kill things. In this case, rats. Terriers are very high energy dogs and need proper socialization. They tend to have a high prey drive for small animals as well.

Over exercising a puppy isn't good, but neither is under exercising it.

I don't have much advice for the situation, but just needed to clear up this misconception. Yorkies are not a toy breed; they are a high energy, very intelligent terrier.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that you're being robbed out of bonding time with your puppy. It sounds very frustrating not having the opportunity to do the job you agreed to. And it must be heartbreaking that your relationship with him is suffering because of it. Our family dog favors my mother so I know it sucks. My dad and brother are butthurt over it too. She wins him over with extra treats, while the rest of us are trying to help him lose weight. And she always made me do the villainous jobs like cleaning his ears, brushing his teeth, and giving him his insulin shots (diabetic). He doesn't respect my mom like he respects the rest of us though, so we all laugh about that.

Try to have an honest talk with your mother. Tell her that you aren't getting any bonding time with the puppy because of her and ask her to lay off the care-giving responsibilities. Point out that the puppy was meant to be yours. If your mom refuses to back off, go to plan B. Offer ownership of the puppy to her and request another of your own. Afterall, it was her idea. You get to build a bond with your puppy and your mom doesn't have to give up the current Yorkie.

I'm just as concerned about those 4 hour walks as you are, however. It really does sound excessive for a newly developing puppy. A few 15 min walks in addition to play time sounds like adequate exercise to me. And that's not even my main concern. I'm also from New Jersey so I know how hot it is this time of year. While your mom is talking those walks in shorts and a teeshirt, your yorkie is stuck in a fur coat! Does she at least bring along water during these marathon walks?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Should have gotten one from a shelter.


----------



## slenderMan (Jul 12, 2013)

haha thats cute, the idea of running away with the puppy


----------

